# Sleep and Dreams > Research >  >  Researching For Lucid Dreaming Book

## benjimon

I'm currently researching Lucid Dreaming with a view of writing a guide/book.
As part of my research I'd love to know the top 100 things people lucid dream about.
You can help me by replying to this thread.

Ben

----------


## splodeymissile

I'd imagine sex is pretty high up.

----------


## Bobblehat

Totally obvious answer but totally true: flying.

----------


## realdealmagic

The *1000 Things to do in a Lucid Dream* thread might be of good use to you. You should also check out peoples' Dream Journals, and research them, cross checking with others to find the top 100. I really do think it's something that's a bit too personal, especially to get accurate data for the top 100 things people do. People will just give you some things that they like doing, and chances are they will all be different.

To truly research this, you should set up an online survey for people to fill out. Something quick and simple. That would be easier than collating all the data from a forum thread, I think. Good luck in your book!

----------


## benjimon

Thanks. Special thanks to realdealmagic, I've created a short online survey, though I can't post a link as I'm new to this forum. I'll post it as soon as I'm able.
Ben

----------


## gab

Sorry benjimon, but links to outside surveys are not allowed.

But please feel free to make a poll here to ask your questions.

----------


## benjimon

1. Can You Lucid Dream Already?
Yes  
No  


2. If you can lucid dream, what do you lucid dream about?
If you can't lucid dream, what would you like to lucid dream about?
 (answer with top five)	

3.  If  you can lucid dream, briefly describe the process you use.
If you can't lucid dream, briefly describe processes you've tried.

4. Any other comments here:


Thanks
Ben

----------


## Sageous

Forgive the rudeness, but why would a LD'ing guidebook need a list of the top things people dream about?  Do people need to be told _what_ to dream these days, on top of how to get there?  I hope not.

It seems to me that what to dream ought to be left to your reader's imaginations, and for that matter if they've picked up a book on LD'ing, they very likely already have imagined what they'd like to do.  If you need material for examples in the book, use your own dreams, or those of people close to you.  The examples, after all, don't need to be popular, just clear.

Just my opinion, of course; I'm sure you have a good reason for asking this question!

----------


## gab

I would even go as far as suggest reading the forum and taking notes. Because all that you are asking has been asked and answered and debated.

----------


## benjimon

Yes, I think I'll do that, there's a wealth of information here.

----------

